# Manutenção de estações meteorológicas



## mastacia (8 Jul 2019 às 11:09)

Olá. Necessitava de umas dicas. Manutenção de estações meteorológicas, empresas que façam manutenção,o que recomendam?


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Jul 2019 às 14:56)

Boa tarde.

Aqui no fórum geralmente quem as tem faz a sua manutenção. Não conheço nenhuma empresa que se dedique a isso.
No entanto há casos em que as estações poderão ser mais delicadas e terá de se ver que estação está em causa.
Há estações profissionais, no caso do IPMA, em que são membros aqui do fórum que fazem a manutenção delas.
Eu tenho feito a manutenção da EMA de Luzim-Penafel.
Que estação\estações estão em causa?


----------



## mastacia (8 Jul 2019 às 17:19)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa tarde.
> 
> Aqui no fórum geralmente quem as tem faz a sua manutenção. Não conheço nenhuma empresa que se dedique a isso.
> No entanto há casos em que as estações poderão ser mais delicadas e terá de se ver que estação está em causa.
> ...



Obrigada por responder! Tratam-se de estações da Quantific.


----------



## Snifa (8 Jul 2019 às 20:12)

mastacia disse:


> Obrigada por responder! Tratam-se de estações da Quantific.



A própria marca faz a manutenção:

Retirado do site deles:







https://www.quantific.pt/meteorologia


----------



## mastacia (9 Jul 2019 às 10:20)

Sim eu sei, mas gostaria de saber além da marca o que poderiam recomendar. Obrigada


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (31 Out 2019 às 17:24)

Boa tarde pessoal , 

Tenho uma estação WH1080 da Froggit que está a precisar de pilhas, alguém me aconselha algumas top, e onde posso comprar? Obrigado


----------



## Toby (1 Nov 2019 às 05:23)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Boa tarde pessoal ,
> 
> Tenho uma estação WH1080 da Froggit que está a precisar de pilhas, alguém me aconselha algumas top, e onde posso comprar? Obrigado



Bom dia,

*Power consumption
Base station:  3XAA 1.5V LR6 Alkaline batteries(not included)
Remote sensor: 2xAA 1.5V LR6 Alkaline batteries(not included)
Battery life: Minimum 12 months for basestationMinimum 12 months for thermo-hygro sensor

https://www.froggit.de/media/products/WH1080SE_EN(07-2019).pdf

https://mauser.pt/catalog/index.php?cPath=74_975_976

https://mauser.pt/catalog/index.php?cPath=74_1017_1013*

Em bateria recarregável, é preciso pelo menos 2000mah para compensar a diferença de 0,3v.
Os Varta são melhores (para mim)
https://mauser.pt/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=74_1017_1013&products_id=117-1009

www.amazon.es/VARTA-Pocket-Charger-Cargador-recargables/dp/B01BJFBNJ6/ref=sr_1_8?__mk_es_ES=%C3%85M%C3%85%C5%BD%C3%95%C3%91&crid=2W95OG1Z2RP7I&keywords=varta+aa&qid=1572585690&refinements=p_89%3AVarta&rnid=599371031&s=electronics&sprefix=varta%2Caps%2C225&sr=1-8

www.amazon.es/Varta-ACCU-pilas-recargables-precargadas/dp/B007FD5WIU/ref=sr_1_1_sspa?__mk_es_ES=%C3%85M%C3%85%C5%BD%C3%95%C3%91&crid=2W95OG1Z2RP7I&keywords=varta+aa&qid=1572585976&refinements=p_89%3AVarta&rnid=599371031&s=electronics&sprefix=varta%2Caps%2C225&sr=1-1-spons&psc=1&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUExTzRVQVJLSTJXU0RBJmVuY3J5cHRlZElkPUEwMDExNTIzMjRaVzdDUEowMU5URSZlbmNyeXB0ZWRBZElkPUEwOTQyOTI5Mk4xR1hGVzhZVVVTQSZ3aWRnZXROYW1lPXNwX2F0ZiZhY3Rpb249Y2xpY2tSZWRpcmVjdCZkb05vdExvZ0NsaWNrPXRydWU=


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (2 Nov 2019 às 01:54)

Toby disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> *Power consumption
> Base station:  3XAA 1.5V LR6 Alkaline batteries(not included)
> ...


Obrigado Toby 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## tacapica (7 Ago 2020 às 16:51)

mastacia disse:


> Sim eu sei, mas gostaria de saber além da marca o que poderiam recomendar. Obrigada


 Boa tarde
Que género de manutenção pretende fazer à estação?
Se for apenas verificar sensores os procedimentos são faceis e tem alguns posts aqui no foram que ensinam e dão dicas.
Que sistema de aquisição possui a estação?


----------



## FSantos (7 Ago 2020 às 17:01)

Toby disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> *Power consumption
> Base station:  3XAA 1.5V LR6 Alkaline batteries(not included)
> ...



Tenho usado destas com um carregador próprio:

https://www.panasonic-eneloop.eu/en/products

https://mahaenergy.com/mh-c9000/

Mesmo as de reserva mantém a carga por anos.

Valem cada cêntimo.


----------

